# I collect Native American Stone Pottery



## BigJock (Mar 24, 2007)

I collect old stone Native American pottery best finds are from Southwestern States,I have a collection of over 150 bottles and vases,, rariest I got recently is  Onion shaped and these are black to make waterproof for carry distances,I collect other things but this is what I love second my first love is old vintage button accordions,,


----------



## BigJock (Mar 24, 2007)

2nd Pic type


----------



## BigJock (Mar 24, 2007)

3oil type


----------



## BigJock (Mar 24, 2007)

An Urn not sure for grain or burial.


----------



## Just Dig it (May 14, 2007)

those sure are incredible! did you find them yourself or hunt them  down? either way  what an amazing collection...


----------



## epgorge (May 14, 2007)

Hey BJ,

 Could I see a picture of the entire collection you have? Or, you could just send me to the web site!
 Ep


----------



## LC (May 14, 2007)

Would not mind seeing them myself !


----------



## bearswede (May 14, 2007)

Hey, guys...

 Consider the source!!!

 Ron


----------



## Digger George (May 14, 2007)

I collect baby worm droppings daily.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 14, 2007)

Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence...


----------



## GuntherHess (May 14, 2007)

I'm a native american, I was born in PA.  Want to buy some of the pots I made in high school?


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 14, 2007)

What the heck????


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 14, 2007)

remember guys this is the same person who went to the ink hall of fame on reggies site and stole pictures of incredibly rare bottles to pass off as his own

 guy probably flakes his own arrow heads too....

 if those pots are his which is a stretch then he is a grave robber (whom i think of as the scum of the earth) and dug them from peoples graves


----------



## LC (May 15, 2007)

> What the heck????


 
 What the heck???? AGAIN!!


----------



## GuntherHess (May 15, 2007)

Yes, based on his record I can only look upon his posts as a source of entertainment rather than a source of information.


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 17, 2007)

haha...BJ...


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 18, 2007)

> haha...BJ...


 
 []you guys are killin me![]


----------

